

5 Things Microsoft May Do With Skype - besvinick
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/05/10/microsoft.skype.users/index.html?hpt=C2

======
besvinick
I have a hard time believing that integrating Skype video chat into Hotmail
will have people abandoning Gmail to go back to a somewhat dated service.
Thoughts?

